# Masterarbeit Thema finden - Aktuelle Forschungsgegenstände bzw. Problemstellungen?



## Tarrew (11. Jul 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich mache seit einiger Zeit neben dem Job meinen Master und bin jetzt endlich bei der Masterarbeit angekommen, die ich gerne nächstes Semester schreiben würde. In den Semesterferien mache ich mich jetzt schonmal so grob auf die Suche nach einem Thema bzw. eine generelle Richtung in die das Ganze gehen könnte.

Im Optimalfall lässt sich das mit der Arbeit verknüpfen, damit man sich doppelten Aufwand erspart und das mit dem Studium verknüpfen kann. Jetzt stellt sich die anfängliche Suche garnicht so leicht da wie erhofft.
Im Job schreiben wir aktuell eine "stinknormale" Anwendung: Mehrere Spring Boot Microservices, dazu im Frontend mehrere Angular SPAs. Das Deployment erfolgt dann über eine CI in ein Kubernetes Cluster. Also praktisch normaler Standard, nichts neues, über das man jetzt eine Masterarbeit verfassen könnte.

Typischerweise ist es ja immer hilfreich, wenn man sich eine Problemstellung heraussucht, die im Alltag gerne mal auftritt, diese dann verallgemeinert, und dafür eine Lösung entwickelt. Wenn man allerdings jeden Tag "normal" an seiner Software entwickelt und ja eigentlich weiß, was man zu tun hat, dann fallen einem diese Probleme garnicht mehr so auf. Zumindest sehe ich mich aktuell nicht mit einem offenkundigen Problem konfrontiert, für das ich keine Lösung habe.

Hat von euch vllt. einer eine Idee, in welche Richtung man beim Thema Software-Entwicklung mal gehen könnte, bzw. was vllt. aktuelle Probleme bzw. Forschungsgegenstände sind, mit denen man sich gut beschäftigen kann?

VG und einen schönen Restsonntag noch


----------



## Mart (11. Jul 2021)

Falls du auch nicht programmiertes machen möchtest könntest du dich mit Modellierung beschäftigen
1. Process Mining ( insbesondere Celonis )
2. Simulation von Prozessen ( mit Signavio BPMN oder Petri Netze )

Zu Process Mining lässt sich viel finden und ist halt nach den Aussagen meines Profs "der neueste shit weit und breit"


EDIT:
Was auch noch ein Logik Thema wäre ist wie Computer "Zufalls Zahlen" berechnen ... da findet man auch viel über die "Berechnung" der Zufallszahlen

Oder mit Javafx Fraktale ( vllt auch Landschaften generieren lassen ) mit den 3D Nodes generieren lassen dafür ist Javafx gut geeignet für simulationen


----------



## mrBrown (11. Jul 2021)

Ich würde auch einfach mal bei Arbeitsgruppen an der Uni nachfragen, meistens haben die ganz interessante Themen anzubieten oder haben Ideen, wie man deine Erfahrung in deren Projekte im Rahmen einer MA einbringen kann.


----------



## Tarrew (12. Jul 2021)

Hey danke euch.
Ich werde mal einen Prof ansprechen und die Themen mitnehmen bzw. versuchen ein paar Arbeitsgruppen ausfindig zu machen. Eventuell ergibt sich daraus etwas


----------

